# Merry Haxmas



## Newsfeed (26 Dezember 2010)

Das deutsche Untergrundforum carders.cc ist erneut von Hacker-Kollegen angegriffen worden. Außerdem hatten die Verantwortlichen vorübergehend Zugriff auf Server einer Exploit-Datenbank und die Website der Sicherheits-Live-CD Backtrack.

Weiterlesen...


----------

